# Simple slotted LED base for glass display



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I like to dabble with glass etching, so I did a quick multi-stage etch of a flower so I'd have something to try in the LED base I was working on. What took me hours to complete (the base) would have taken you pros 30-45 minutes...or less. Anyway, here is what I ended up with.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe some of our members would have been quicker with the base Dennis but I, for one, would still have been scratching my head over the glass etching!  That's a lovely piece of work!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very neat project Dennis, very professional looking. How did you etch the glass?


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

great work! I'm also interested in how the glass is etched!


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for the kind comments. The glass etching isn't difficult. This piece was etched (from the rear) in five different stages, the first stage being the deepest as you look at it from the front, the fifth stage is the last stage and is mostly just a frost of the glass. I have a homemade blast cabinet and a Harbor Freight 40# pressure pot. The blast media I use is silicon carbide. I'll add a link to the glass forum that I frequent. Look in the multi-stage carving section for other examples. It's a very friendly site with no ego problems or flaming.

http://www.cuttingedgesandcarving.com/

Dennis in Boise


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

"simple" but very elegant! It's a good looking base and goes great with your etching. Nice job!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is very cool! Nice work!

Corey


----------



## sethhere04 (Feb 23, 2008)

wow amazing! tell us a little about how you made the led base?


----------

